# Problem with an AHU (Need help)



## ossbeheiry (Aug 21, 2018)

I have an AHU connected to a central cooling plant.

The design is based on supplied chilled water temperature of 5.5 oC (41.9 oF) and return temperature of 14.5 oC (58.1oF).

Actually on site the supply temperature is 5.5 oC (41.9 oF) but the return temperature is 10.5oC (50.9 oF).

And the space is not achieving the required temperature.

What would be the problem:-
- Problem with coil??
- Problem with control system?

Any suggestions????

Thx


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

when was the last time the coils were cleaned?


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

It may be due to untidy coils, consider cleaning them.


----------

